# Customised Laptops



## Abhinav1217 (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to buy a customized laptops. After months of searching on net, i came across a website Gaming Laptops - XOTIC PC - Gaming Notebooks - Custom Laptops - Custom Notebooks. I want to know are there similar vendor in India. I need a high performance rig without the windows operating system, 17.3 inch screen.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

> I want to know are there similar vendor in India



No. There's no or near zero availability of customised laptops in India. FYI there are more brands such as Sager & Clevo.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO don't buy them
what is that you want to custom in a laptop ?


----------

